# 4th of July, 2012.........



## bigbog (Jul 3, 2012)

Everyone have a great 4th.   Upstate Maine's forecast is for rain tomorrow = burgers from the garage, but I'm going to do Big Spencer Mtn. on Thursday.....my first time up this monster.  http://www.peakbagger.com/peak.aspx?pid=6822

Its trail goes up the NE end of the mountain....supposed to be a 100% sunny day, should be fun.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Philpug and I will be hanging out with friends, eating, drinking and toasting to our forefathers.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 3, 2012)

I've got sorta a long difficult few days at work with a string of 12 or so hour days. I'm ok with this because when the weekend is dying down for the masses mine will be starting. I've fully accepted working holidays over the years. Family and friends not so much. I'm leaving for kingdom trails on Sunday I think. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2012)

snoseek said:


> I've got sorta a long difficult few days at work with a string of 12 or so hour days. I'm ok with this because when the weekend is dying down for the masses mine will be starting. I've fully accepted working holidays over the years. Family and friends not so much. I'm leaving for kingdom trails on Sunday I think. Happy 4th everyone!


Phil, Steve, Daria and I will think of you while we're drinking margaritas after a day of riding mt bikes at Northstar.


----------



## Nick (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope you guys all have a nice one!! My 4th this year is pretty low key with the baby and all... just hanging around the house

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoseek (Jul 4, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> Phil, Steve, Daria and I will think of you while we're drinking margaritas after a day of riding mt bikes at Northstar.




ouch!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2012)

Low key 4th but we're getting ready to host the my son and daughter's families and my BIL. A dog and a cat I our home for 10 days starting in a couple of weeks . it s the annual seaway festival time here and the week I s jam packed  with activities s for all . lotsa games , swimming , biking , golf and carnivals , parades and concerts . We've been doing this gig for several decades and it's a hoot a lot of work and a few $$$ but hey it ,s making memories . 



Happy 4th to all .. Relax and Enjoy


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th, but wishing it was July 4, 2011, because *I would be skiing right now.*  Instead it is going to be a 100F and we are under a serious fire danger.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 4, 2012)

Sixteen years ago to this day, something amazing happened. Aircraft from the United States joined others from around the world and launched the largest aerial battle in the history of mankind. Mankind. That word meant something very different before this. But we learned that we can't can't be consumed by our petty differences. We united in our common interest. It seemed like fate that that day happened to be the Fourth of July, as once again men were fighting for their freedom. Not from tryanny, oppession, or persecution...but from annihilation. They fought for our right to live. To exist. They won that day, the Fourth of July is no longer known as an American holiday, but as the the day when the world declared in one voice: We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on! We're going to Survive!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 4, 2012)

hope everyone has great times today, enjoying some drinks later and maybe catch a show, and we should all think about the ones in the who are in other countries protecting us, they should be celebrated in many ways Happy 4 of July to everyone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2012)

bout to head out to our local music club.  4th of July pig roast.  $5 all you can eat :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jul 4, 2012)

It was raining this morning.   They're calling for thunder storms this afternoon.   No boating for me today.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 4, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> Phil, Steve, Daria and I will think of you while we're drinking margaritas after a day of riding mt bikes at Northstar.


Cruel people....;-)  Counting the days till Nov 1st(don't ask me what that represents....LOL)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2012)

Spent the day on the St Lawrence River , awesome breezes, hi 80's, sunny and just a great summer day ! tommorow. Golf !


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> bout to head out to our local music club.  4th of July pig roast.  $5 all you can eat :beer:



without question the best $5 I've ever spent

soooooo gooood


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 4, 2012)

Philpug said:


> Sixteen years ago to this day, something amazing happened. Aircraft from the United States joined others from around the world and launched the largest aerial battle in the history of mankind. Mankind. That word meant something very different before this. But we learned that we can't can't be consumed by our petty differences. We united in our common interest. It seemed like fate that that day happened to be the Fourth of July, as once again men were fighting for their freedom. Not from tryanny, oppession, or persecution...but from annihilation. They fought for our right to live. To exist. They won that day, the Fourth of July is no longer known as an American holiday, but as the the day when the world declared in one voice: We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on! We're going to Survive!



Love it man.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope everyone is having an awesome weekend. Be safe, enjoy the family and raise those flags


----------

